# Why WHy Why



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Just an update, not so much to inform you guys (im sure you're sick of me) but I more wanna get shit off my chest.

My withdrawls are basically gone...I feel fine physically (no more sweats, diarhhea, etc.) and I had a great visit with my shrink where he suggested a medication that is used for those with opiate problems (bupropion?) Apparently it blocks the receptors in your brain that fiend for opiates...should i try it? I feel like I don't need it at this point.

Also, does anyone else here feel like when they do things that for most, are considered, "fun," but for them, it's like an obligation?

So many fun things are going on right now and I feel like I should be having fun...I don't want to, I want to be alone and don't find parties and shit like that fun. I know there's nothing wrong with that but why do I always feel guilty for not going? and feel like i have to make excuses to my friends?

WHat is fun for most is scary for me but what is boring for most is fun for me.

Basically, should I just go with my gut and sit quietly not going out a lot? or should I fake it? Hoping it will distract me?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

at least you got some real friends left, im down to a few, through this experience ive come to realize who's actually a friend & who isn't. I don't even go to parties or anything like that anymore since ive stopped smokin & drinkin, but to be honest at this point i don't know if id even care about going to a party, what would i do there? watch a bunch of people get high & drunk & god knows what else, while i play Mr. Sober, Designated Driver..........

I know what your sayin about the fun thing though for sure. Not to many things are fun for me anymore, and this is becomming more & more frequent. Im starting a job tommorrow & i don't even give a fuck, i will just become another corporate slave making minimum wage ( now i sound like a nut, i guess my dad is right when he says that sometimes)

" lifes a bitch & than you die"


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Well society tells us we're supposed to work 9-5 Monday through Friday and then get drunk on the weekends. I feel guilty on the weekends for not going out to, but it's not fun being the only sober one. By the way soul, are you starting school in the Fall?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

First, if you don't feel like you need to go on medication at this time, then I suggest that you not.

Second, still do things, but do the "boring" things, as you say. It sounds like you are experiencing a little bit of blunted affect. Things and experiences have lost the emotional colouring they once had. It is a common symptom of dp.

I know for me there is nothing worse in the world than NOT doing things. I always get depressed, sleep too much and just get sickly. So keep on doing things, prefferably the ones that interest you, and don't hermit yourself. Spend time with others, with friends, that is always a good distractor too.

Hope this helps,
Sarah


----------



## gem (Aug 10, 2004)

bunk, one of the hardest things for many of us to do is please ourselves. If you are like me I spent alot of time trying to please everyone but me. It drained me trying so hard. Just the thought of putting on a face that was not mine was totally exhausting. Friend would say come on lets do this lets to that and I would just to make them happy while I felt miserable. Recently I learned to just say no, they would ask why, my reply used to be made up, but now I just say how I feel, I am honest with them. I would say not today, perhaps another day.

Sometimes we just feel spent. Try spending some time just for you, collect your thoughts and do things that make you feel happy or just content. Do not expect so much from yourself. I am learning through this illness to enjoy little things, the precious moments, simple things like a walk by myself, listening to the birds sing, feeling the sun beaming down on me, just basically feeling life. Bunk hang in there you are a good person and need time for you.

gem.


----------



## Biggie (Aug 14, 2004)

Definitely something we all see to come to realize through any disease, who are our true friends and who are not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

enngirl yeah, im starting school in the fall.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

If i were you, bunk, i would force yourself to do things. For me, i couldn't live with the not drinking thing, for the simple reason that when one goes out to a club/pub one of the silliest things that person can do is NOT drink.

If you insist on adhering to your teetotalist vows than i would suggest taking courses and sitting in on lectures. This is something i like to do as well. Firstly, you're out and about doing things that stimulate you, you're learning, and those places are usually a great place to pick up women. Seriously. They beat bars all to hell when it comes to that.

Also, i would stay off the meds if you don't feel as though you need them. It's always a comfort to know that you've got that to fall back on.

In any case, good luck and congratulations. it's all downhill from here.

s.

p.s. i'd like to point out that this is my first post on the new board...just in case any of you feel like celebrating the fact.


----------

